# 12V oil pan on 24V engine



## Rideforlife_33 (Oct 18, 2008)

will it work?


----------



## Rideforlife_33 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: 12V oil pan on 24V engine (Rideforlife_33)*

anyone?


----------



## zgdonkey (Jul 14, 2006)

*FV-QR*

They have different part numbers, so probably not.


----------



## Rideforlife_33 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (zgdonkey)*

hmmm I heard someone talking about on a different thread but it was never said if it works or not...


----------



## trumbled (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rideforlife_33)*

Im almost positive that any vr6 oil pan will work on any vr6


----------



## Rideforlife_33 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (trumbled)*

hmmm I wish someone knew for sure!


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (trumbled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trumbled* »_Im almost positive that any vr6 oil pan will work on any vr6

I wouldn't bet on that but I don't know about 24v or the 3.2L or 3.6L either and how they differ as far as the block goes (the 2.8/2.9 is 15* and isn't 3.2 and 3.6 a 17* ?)!
I know a Mk4 pan will work on a Mk3.....with a bit of work!


----------



## Rideforlife_33 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (gehr)*

hmmm I wonder if anyone has ever tried this? It would be nice if somone had. lol


----------



## trumbled (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rideforlife_33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rideforlife_33* »_hmmm I wonder if anyone has ever tried this? It would be nice if somone had. lol

Why are you trying it?


----------



## Rideforlife_33 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (trumbled)*

I have a engine with a cracked on my 24V oil pans are hard to come by.


----------



## blubullet509 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Rideforlife_33)*

the o2a 12v's bolt to the rear main seal cover, not sure about the mk4's. Does the mk4 bolt to the bellhousing


----------



## Rideforlife_33 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (blubullet509)*

idk...
ha


----------



## silverstoned83 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Rideforlife_33)*

The answer is yes. You can bolt a 12v oil pan to a 2.8 24v VR6. It has been done countless times before because people prefer the steel construction versus aluminum and because they're cheap to find. The downside to using a 12v pan is that you supposedly lose a quart in oil capacity.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4535161


_Modified by silverstoned83 at 4:41 PM 12-18-2009_


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (silverstoned83)*

There are two 12v oil pans, older Mk3 one is steel and has less capacity, then Mk4 aluminum, baffled and non-baffled I think are the same for a 24v 2.8L. 
I know that Mk4 baffled will fit a '98 12v with a bit of creative cutting and such! It'll give about an extra litre I guess but I also added a cooler at the same time and the car took 8.5L!!!


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (gehr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gehr* »_ 
I know that Mk4 baffled will fit a '98 12v with a bit of creative cutting and such! It'll give about an extra litre I guess but I also added a cooler at the same time and the car took 8.5L!!!









Wow that is very impressive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif your oil temps must be ridiculously low







depending on what oil your running this could get expensive...


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dub_slug)*

It's definiately not cheap to do a change, M1 0W40 usually just 7L as I don't drain the cooler and lines.
Oil temps on the street run 180 to 210 and 245 to 285 on the track depending on the time of year! It sucks when I have to turn the heater on when it's 110 outside to bring the temps down from 285 to 260!!!!!


----------

